
DEA to traveler: Thanks, I’ll take that cash - PhasmaFelis
http://www.abqjournal.com/580107/news/dea-agents-seize-16000-from-aspiring-music-video-producer.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9536697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9536697)

